# Is it worth going to Hiltonia beach club...



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

For 125dhs per person at this time of the year?

I just never been there and wanted to see if someone could share their recent personal experience.

Thanks inadvance.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Never been there but it's probably better value at this time of year than it was in the summer where you would have baked in the sun and probably not even been able to walk on the sand!

Best time to go to the beach and really enjoy it, is at the very beginning of winter (mid September to November) or late winter (just before the start of summer). The temperature is cool and the water is quite warm.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Never been there but it's probably better value at this time of year than it was in the summer where you would have baked in the sun and probably not even been able to walk on the sand!
> 
> Best time to go to the beach and really enjoy it, is at the very beginning of winter (mid September to November) or late winter (just before the start of summer). The temperature is cool and the water is quite warm.


Thanks, will check it out then.


----------

